

NGINX as a SPDY reverse proxy for Node.js - victorquinn
http://blog.victorquinn.com/nginx-as-a-spdy-reverse-proxy-passthrough

======
moduloo
semi-optimal setup; ip_hash might give you issues if you have to server a lot
of mobile-clients (at least here in europe), because of central proxies used
by mobile-providers. this one might help if you need stickyness:
[https://bitbucket.org/nginx-goodies/nginx-sticky-module-
ng/o...](https://bitbucket.org/nginx-goodies/nginx-sticky-module-ng/overview)

instead of "if ($host !~ ^(api.yourdomain.com)$ )" you should use a
"server_name api.yourdomain.com;" \- directive for your proxy_config and a
catch_all - server{} block that consist only of "return 444;" to avoid that
"if"-processing on any request.

oh, and you might want to use "ssl_session_cache shared:SSL:1440m;" for better
performance (adjust the timeframe accordingly, i've seen values from 10
minutes up to 48hours like google)

> SSL certs tend to be rather confusing ... no not, really, but i leave it up
> to you to figure out what a key is and what a cert :D

~~~
victorquinn
Awesome, thanks so much moduloo!

This is very helpful, I'll definitely be using this to update my nginx.conf
file!

